# ER Collet Chuck for Lathe D1-4 Mounting by John Hill (The Artful Bodger)



## HMF (Oct 31, 2011)

*
(http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=50681)


ER32 collet chuck for lathe...*ER32 collet chuck for D1-4 mounting...

One would think a suitable chuck would be readily available but I have failed to find one, they were available in the UK but not anymore, apparently.

Nothing to do but adapt something, so I started with a rather too large back plate:




IMGP9441 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr
...the hole in the middle is too big for the mounting taper on the ER32 chuck so I carefully turned a shallow socket in the face plate to suit the outer diameter of the collet chuck.


Here is the chuck:



IMGP9444 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr
... it looks nice enough, but take a closer look. "Germany" is spelt with a "C"!

Because I was mounting this against the face I had machined on the back plate I turned up a stub of scrapbinium and mounted the chuck to that so I could take a skim off the rear surface, I was suprised at how much out of true that surface was.




IMGP9443 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr


The big excitement of the day:



IMGP9445 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr
... I am drilling holes to screw the chuck to the backing plate, this was the first time I had used the pitch circle feature of my mill's DRO, but I flubbed it somewhat. The metal of the chuck was quite hard and although my pilot drill went right through OK the larger diameter drills wandered off and the hole positions are not accurate.

"Finished":



IMGP9446 by aardvark_akubra, on Flickr
...the DTI shows .008mm runout which I presume is "OK"? I hope so as it was really difficult to get it that close, my bolt holes are out of place and I had to turn down the heads of the cap screws to get the necessary 'wriggle' room and the body of the chuck proved to not be concentric with the collet axis which meant my carefully machined socket in the back plate had to be enlarged. The chuck is now located only by the set screws and I am wondering if I should be worried? Maybe I should put some Loktite under there? Perhaps drill from the back and put in a couple of dowels? Maybe not worry about it?

The back plate is rather big for the chuck, I have considered turning it down (that would be a big bin of iron shavings) or trepanning off the ring but thats a bit scarey at the point of break through. I think I will just tell myself that the big backing plate makes a handy handle for turning the spindle etc.


----------



## HMF (Oct 31, 2011)

And a variation on the theme, a piece of 40mm or 50mm whatever round with a hole up the middle and an ER32 collet holder. Works well in the 4 jaw for turning offsets.


----------



## HMF (Oct 31, 2011)

*5MT x ER32 headstock adaptor and draw tube*The title says it all!. Not sure if I'm reinventing the wheel here, but I wanted to be able to use my ER32 collets as pass through collets in the headstock.

This project was partly inspired by another 5C x ER32 adaptor, and basically combines that adaptor and the 5MT x 5C adaptor into one unit.



Maritool 10mm collet, ER32 nut, 40 x 1.5 thread, flats for just in case, 5MT taper



Draw tube was a piece of heavy wall black 1" bore pipe, connection to the handwheel end is by puddle weld. At the 5MT end I used a 32 x 1.5 thread, if you already had 5C stuff you would probably try to stick with the 5C thread.

At the left of the draw tube the steel is turned to be a sliding fit in the tailstock tube, and the flange bears on the end of the tailstock tube.



The aluminium handwheel is secured with 2 x M6 cap screws, and a 1/2" hole is drilled right through so I can use a 12mm tommy bar if need be. I left a 30mm dia x 20mm recess with M5 grub screw in the end so I can fit a bush to support thin stuff as required.



The moment of truth, checking run out with a piece of 10mm drill rod/silver steel. Right at the collet I have TIR of .005mm or 2 tenths, 50mm out I have .02mm or 8 tenths.


----------



## churchjw (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok the combination ER30 and C5 collet adapter my be the coolest idea I have seen all month. "jawdrop: This is going on my to do list.  Can you post more pics of how it works and its parts?  I think I understand it but want to be sure.  Also great surface finish.  Is it ground or just a really good job on the lathe?

Jeff


----------



## Starlight Tools (Oct 31, 2011)

This is available from tools4cheap.net  http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er40plate

Although they are currently out of stock.

Walter


 ER 40 Collet Chuck Fixture (Back to product)



Home » Mill Tooling » ER Collets and Chucks


ER 40 Collet Chuck Fixture 

 1 of 2  

Er40 fixture mount collet chuck. This is meant to mount to your choice of backplate for using on a lathe or could be used as a fixture on a milling table. 
This is for the chuck only, no collets included.


  Price: $52.00


----------



## Starlight Tools (Oct 31, 2011)

I just talked to Jeff, at tools4cheap, the ER32 collet chucks are in stock, the ER40 ones are about 5 weeks away.  He said price may be going up a bit.

Walter


----------



## Davo J (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Nelson,
I never followed that link in the thread when I read it, and had to read the second ER adapter post twice as I thought you made it. It might be an idea to put Bob Ward's name in that second post to give him credit for it.

Dave


----------



## bvd1940 (Nov 8, 2011)

starlight_tools said:


> This is available from tools4cheap.net  http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er40plate
> 
> Although they are currently out of stock.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I have a PM1440 on the way (if it ever dose get here) and was wondering what they used to use er collets on it. 
Bill in SE Idaho


----------

